# Beginner Calls



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

What calls do you guys who have been doing this for sometime recommend for a beginner? I assume there are members here who make calls as well, so that was the second part of my question.

Number one, what calls should I buy for my first attempt at coyote hunting? And number two, which members on the board are the top makers of calls, or what brands in store are good ones to purchase.

If you don't feel comfortable recommending one call maker over the other for fear of offending other call makers here on the the, you can PM me. Any information anyone can provide is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

an enclosed reed call is good for starting out, at the same time getting an open reed call to start learning and practicing with. all the call makers on this site make excellent calls, I believe I have calls from all the makers advertising on here and will use any given one and use them in a rotation for a different sound on different trips to the same locations...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

The easiest calls to use are enclosed reed calls. Basically, if you can blow out candles on your birthday cake you can run one. The difference in custom and commercial calls is the reeds may be made by the same manufacturer, but most if not all custom call makers will tune the reed for specific sounds and to match the barrel size of the exhaust end of the call.

A long range, a medium range and a coaxer call would be a good starting point. Later you'll probably do like the rest of us have done and add open reed calls and howlers.

I have calls from .....um...."I think" all call makers here. Each and every one does exactly what is needed for calling predators.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well Mike and weasel covered just about it all, si I will say good luck to ya !

Just remember the basics, watch the wind and keep movement to a minimum.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Also if you're hunting in dense cover is a long range needed?


only if you "can't see the forest for the trees".........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I think most of yours are long range. You can tell by the volume they put out. I would call the keychain a medium range. Coaxer are usually the little tiny reeds that sound more like squeaks or the calls that you squeeze. I do make a coaxer from a 223 shell that sounds the same as the others but it has very low volume no matter how hard you blow.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes you can, just dont blow as hard and cup your hands to keep the volume down.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The enclosed reed will get you out there hunting right away so it will be your best choice to start. The biggest draw back to the enclosed reed calls are that they can freeze up when the weather is cold. When that happens it alters the sound or renders the call useless until it thaws. You can help prevent freeze up with a small piece of cheese cloth wadded up above the reed (not touching the reed). This is not fool proof but it can help capture some moisture before it gets to the reed.

If you take the time to learn the open reeds.... it will be helpful in the long run. They are capable of more sounds from one call and won't freeze up. It take practice to become proficient with open reed calls though. I would recommend getting one along with your enclosed reeds so you can start practicing.

Every call maker on here makes great calls. You really can't go wrong. Look back through the posts.... pick one you like the look of and send a PM to the fella who made it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I own calls from several of the guys from here and suggest you buy one from them as they support the site and many great causes ! Plus, you'll get questions answered from them and know they're made by hand in the good ole USA. I won't point out a particular maker as they're all great guys who make excellent starter calls. Ya just have to pick one. Look in the buy and sell forum at the callmakers area and go from there. Good luck !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-367-Natural-Cheese-Cloth/dp/B0000VLVBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351087368&sr=8-1&keywords=cheese+cloth

That is cheese cloth if anyone is wondering


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And here I thought Gaga was making a new dress to go with the meat......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I had to google "Gaga Meat" to catch that one..... Don admit it... you have all her records.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Whats a record ?

I was hoping for a philly cheese steak !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I was hoping for a philly cheese steak !


Good idea.... It is lunch time here.


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the info and help everyone. I've spoken with several guys and have a better outlook on what road I need to take. Thanks again.


----------

